# just received my lights from HTG Supply... w/ FREE lighter!



## honeybear (Dec 10, 2008)

not only does this spiffy flick lighter burn stuff, logo'ed up with HTG supply on the side, but it also... has a bottle opener built into it!

ok that wasnt really the point, but that i recieved a free lighter with my purchase! 

maybe just me but i feel like its a secret handshake/nod that HTG is basically saying we know your not growing tobacco in your basement and here's something that you can use for that product in a few months :bong2:

anyways, not to go off on a tangent here accidently but figured i might as well: has anyone else heard of KopBusters? its made by the same guy Barry Cooper that shows you how to never get caught by the police, a DVD released awhile back u can get on the site below, pretty basic stuff, the free youtube rips of his stuff are worthwhile to look at

well he's back now and he put the sting on the stingers: Odessa, Texas DEA agents

heres the link to the videos with a news bite and a sample from the DVD, pretty impressive stuff: http://nevergetbusted.com/node/178

but what really startled me were the FLIR cameras they used to pick out the house, probably a handheld version like the one they used below straight from the FLIR website:





basically its an infrared thermal scanning camera that picks up heat signatures ie your grow lights. scary ****, if police busted in my door and said they had a warrant even if they didnt (like in the Odessa case) and found my plants i'd be screwed regardless just because of all the hassle in fighting the charges and my parents and my college, etc etc

definitely gets me thinkin about a basement operation instead of an aboveground one...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a free spiffy HTG Supply lighter and sticker, too.  I'm thinking about selling them on ebay.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 10, 2008)

i got two:hubba: . ebay, huh? .

our fire dept. just purchased one of these flir systems. we all know that our local fd also employs leos'. wonder how many times they use it for personnal reasons? are they allowed to take it home for the evening for some extra-curricular activity?

got the stickers too. (not bumper stickers  )...bb...

>edit> congrats on your new lights honeybear. what one(s) did you get?...bb...


----------



## city (Dec 11, 2008)

Im so excited to get one too. My order for my new ballast is supose to be in today!!
I wonder if i will get a sticker and a lighter too?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 11, 2008)

Maybe we should start an HTG Supply Spiffy Lighter and Sticker Club


----------



## IRISH (Dec 11, 2008)

i showed ya mine:hubba:   

:lama: ...bb...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 11, 2008)

Mint condition - complete in original packaging!


----------



## ms4ms (Dec 11, 2008)

Secret Handshake......i Love It. I Have 1


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 11, 2008)

I got 4 of them myself..... well 3 are like brand new and one is half used up heh.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 11, 2008)

There store is actually within driving distance for me. It was a hike but i went to there store and picked up a bunch of stuff. I told the guy there that i could have ordered everything online but i wanted to check out the store. He threw a t shirt at me and said "That's why you should come in". I thought it was pretty cool. Really friendly associates and really helpful, i never said what i was growing and they never asked, but they got me all set up.


----------



## city (Dec 11, 2008)

Im bumbed out now. i just checked UPS and my order aND LIGHTER WONT BE HERE till tommorrow


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 11, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> There store is actually within driving distance for me. It was a hike but i went to there store and picked up a bunch of stuff. I told the guy there that i could have ordered everything online but i wanted to check out the store. He threw a t shirt at me and said "That's why you should come in". I thought it was pretty cool. Really friendly associates and really helpful, i never said what i was growing and they never asked, but they got me all set up.



Want to trade the t-shirt for a spiffy new lighter and HTG sticker? :hubba:  Now I have to complain about not getting a t-shirt next time I order from them   I'm really jealous now - I think that t-shirt would qualify you as president of the HTG Spiffy Lighter and Sticker Club.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 11, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> I got 4 of them myself..... well 3 are like brand new and one is half used up heh.



We need a picture


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 11, 2008)

ms4ms said:
			
		

> Secret Handshake......i Love It. I Have 1



We need a picture


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 11, 2008)

are you serious those flirs are handheld? WHAT THE [email protected]#$?


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 11, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> We need a picture


 
I am gonna have to find them...... They sorta get thrown everywhere...... I should be able to find at least a couple of them.


----------



## city (Dec 12, 2008)

You have no idea how excited I am now.who cares that I will be able to use my light now that I ordered a balllast from them. I'M GETTING A LIGHTER AND A STICKER!!!! Hell ya free swag. I will be so dissapointed if I don't get one now....
 Should be here today


----------



## city (Dec 12, 2008)

So once I get it will I be in the htg club? I will need to know the hand shake


----------



## city (Dec 12, 2008)

I think we should do one that takes art leas 2 minutes to complete. Like those guys in the late 80's used to do. I would say we should do something good with the club like those guys in the red monkey hats do for ill children, but I think we will be to stoned and lazy to plan anything good.lol


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 12, 2008)

Well?? Did ya get the stuff?  If you get a t-shirt, too, I'm going to be really mad  :hubba:


----------



## city (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh man does this shirt look cool and it actually fits right. And the lighter is kinda cool looking. Purplish pink. Sorry, just had to get your blood boiling. I didn't get a shirt. Feds checked out my package. Half way thru transit. Think its bugged?


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Dec 12, 2008)

Let us know how your ballast and lights work. I had a bad experience with their ballast and llights. Hope yours is better. I think I lost my light in a day or two. Damn lighter gremlins!!


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 12, 2008)

I love my 400 what hps/mh digital ballast with cool tube. I love HTG those guys are great. I only have my sticker I used the lighter:ccc:  What do you expect I smoke. LOL, BTW the supreme court ruled those cameras unconstitutional and that cannot be used as a reason to get a warrant. Someone has to witness your stuff or lie on an affidavit.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 13, 2008)

city said:
			
		

> Oh man does this shirt look cool and it actually fits right. And the lighter is kinda cool looking. Purplish pink. Sorry, just had to get your blood boiling. I didn't get a shirt. Feds checked out my package. Half way thru transit. Think its bugged?



They may have been after the t-shirt.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 13, 2008)

Motor City Madman said:
			
		

> ... I only have my sticker I used the lighter:ccc:  What do you expect I smoke.



It still has that useful bottle opener thingy.


----------



## city (Dec 13, 2008)

well no t-shirt i think they stole it. or a drug sniffing dogcaught wind of someones hands touching my stuff that just smoked lol. put the ballast rebuild in this morning. it works fine. just going to set it up when i am home so i know its not going to light on fire.
no problems here


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 14, 2008)

I must admit the t-shirt is awesome. It says HTGSUPPLY.com on the front on the left side of the chest. the back has a big picture of their logo. (The planter with the light bulb coming out of it) It comes in white or gray, i have the white. Not to make you even more jealous ArtVandolay, but I can't trade for the lighter and sticker...I already have them.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 14, 2008)

They're in the original packaging!  :hubba:


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 14, 2008)

:hubba: Yeah Art your right its got that bottle thingy but bottles here are twist top so no need for opener bud at least not enough to carry a dead lighter. LMAO


----------

